# A Fuck Ton of Gordon



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

I've been watching Gordon Ramsay nonstop lately. 

I've liked this guy since I was say...15-16? Great stuff. Kitchen Nightmares on YouTube posts the highlights of all the episodes. He's a real hardass and a master chef which in my opinion makes him a master artist. I bet his food is GODDAMN delicious. Not to mention, he's kind of a hero. Like...literally saves lives. Either by saving a restaurant in genuine peril or shutting down those that put it's customers in danger. 

Harsh as he is, I've never once felt he's gone overboard and he's given gracious praise where it's needed. For those of you who may not know who he is, here's a good example.

[video=youtube;rBong35pA48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBong35pA48[/video]


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Normally the smart wise older People look for the restruants where the
Cops all hang out at! There is where the best food is at. It's never failed 
all the years I have done it.

I like the show myself. And some of what hes found scares me.


----------



## Jags (Oct 23, 2013)

I enjoyed his autobiography, the guy worked damn hard to get where he is today. Like, 14 hour shifts every day hard.


----------



## Teal (Oct 23, 2013)

I want to sketch his face.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I enjoyed his autobiography, the guy worked damn hard to get where he is today. Like, 14 hour shifts every day hard.



The disrespect some people give him is sad too. I can understand that criticism is hard to take, but fuck. Some woman tossed him out of her disgusting restaurant.



Teal said:


> I want to sketch his face.



Them deep lines of experience. <3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The disrespect some people give him is sad too. I can understand that criticism is hard to take, but fuck. Some woman tossed him out of her disgusting restaurant.



Most don't like being cussed at. That being said while harsh he's pretty spot on. I find him entertaining. 

But if you're inviting him over to see your kitchen, you should know what to expect, it's like going to Maury Show and being surprised you're part of a paternity testing 

[yt]Y1iqJqNHX_g[/yt]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 23, 2013)

You know, if you like Gordon Ramsay, there are other Gordons you might like, many of whom are fictional characters but are blessed with a greater sense of forgiveness.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 25, 2013)

I've been watching Hells Kitchen since season one. My friend up in L.A. lives near the Hells Kitchen building. Watching him be a hardass to better people is quite entertaining.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 25, 2013)

I think...I've watched most of his shows, and keep up to date with those still continuing(Gordon's Great escapes (?), hell's kitchen, kitchen nightmares, hotel hell, ramsay's kitchen nightmares, Masterchef). He's informative, entertaining, and intense - Sometimes he's rather harsh, but it's usually from a good place. Though I know a lot of the American shows he does are edited to be a lot more dramatic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

Though editied or not, what you said about him still stands. He's about as seasoned as his Beef Wellington and he's a very admirable motherfucker. He's tough, but he's not a dick and he's always as eager to praise, assist, and reward as he is to tell you you're shyte. A lot of people only like pointing out your flaws rather than provide and help with solutions. He's not one of them. 


Except in this case. Jesus H. Christ. There was NOTHING he could do.

[video=youtube;7uPOGxUtZvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uPOGxUtZvk[/video]


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

Holy hell. I have watched ten minutes, and my mind has been blown. Dat woman....eurgh.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

He literally couldn't help them.


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

OH MY GOD YOU'RE NOT LETTING ME SPEAK

She has crazy, crazy eyes.


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2013)

That woman is scary.


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

Looking at arguments here, now every time I see something similar I'll read it in her voice.

What have you done to me 'Pachi


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

This is a FUCKED up restaurant. Few things.
Sami actually WAS part of a mob/drug cartel/gang of some sort which is why he threatened Gordon. He actually is banned from two countries and he's in danger of deportation.
The cakes are store bought. She lied. She has NO talent in her body.
Apparently, and this is just a rumor from people in the area, but the bakery is just a front for a mob. 

Gordon wasted his time, especially if that rumor is true. You should look up how much these fucks got troooooooolled . lol

And yes, that bitch is insane. She fired a girl for asking "Are you sure".


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And yes, that bitch is insane. She fired a girl for asking "Are you sure".


Careful, she'll call you an internet bully!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> Careful, she'll call you an internet bully!



Will she now?

[video=youtube;LqltVZ6IVKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqltVZ6IVKM[/video]

Personally, I'd love to be yelled at by Gordon. I'd probably faint and spring a big rubbery one in my unconsciousness.


----------



## Saga (Nov 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Will she now?
> 
> [video=youtube;LqltVZ6IVKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqltVZ6IVKM[/video]


Maybe she'll drown you in one of her buns


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This is a FUCKED up restaurant. Few things.
> Sami actually WAS part of a mob/drug cartel/gang of some sort which is why he threatened Gordon. He actually is banned from two countries and he's in danger of deportation.
> The cakes are store bought. She lied. She has NO talent in her body.
> Apparently, and this is just a rumor from people in the area, but the bakery is just a front for a mob.



The scary thing is that this makes a lot of sense XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

It does. But I doubt anyone is investigating based on local hearsay.


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 11, 2013)

She'll get the cats after you, because she speaks cat.

MEOW MEOW MEOW MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Nashida (Nov 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Though editied or not, what you said about him still stands. He's about as seasoned as his Beef Wellington and he's a very admirable motherfucker. He's tough, but he's not a dick and he's always as eager to praise, assist, and reward as he is to tell you you're shyte. A lot of people only like pointing out your flaws rather than provide and help with solutions. He's not one of them.
> 
> 
> Except in this case. Jesus H. Christ. There was NOTHING he could do.
> ...



Oh Gosh this episode. This was legend. I ended up following her Facebook page for a week or so afterward just because she just. would. not.stop.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 11, 2013)

I like Hell's Kitchen and Kitchen Nightmares.  The most mindblowing KN moment (aside from ABC) is the chef who wouldn't even take a taste of Ramsey's dish; wish I could remember which episode it was from.  My favorite HK moment so far is the collection of Raj moments.



Rain-Wizard said:


> Holy hell. I have watched ten minutes, and my mind has been blown. Dat woman....eurgh.



Oh yes, the famous social media meltdown that followed the airing of that episode.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

Nashida said:


> Oh Gosh this episode. This was legend. I ended up following her Facebook page for a week or so afterward just because she just. would. not.stop.



...

.....

Keep going.



Explolguy said:


> She'll get the cats after you, because she speaks cat.
> 
> MEOW MEOW MEOW MOTHERFUCKERS



Actually...


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd hoped this thread was about Power Rangers :c


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 11, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> I'd hoped this thread was about Power Rangers :c


Gordon Ramsey would destroy the fucking power rangers.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 11, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Gordon Ramsey would destroy the fucking power rangers.



He wouldn't look sexy doing it...


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 11, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> He wouldn't look sexy doing it...


GORDON RAMSEY IS ALWAYS SEXY


----------



## Zerig (Nov 11, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> He wouldn't look sexy doing it...



I don't think anyone has ever been so wrong about something.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 11, 2013)

Zerig said:


> I don't think anyone has ever been so wrong about something.



Gordon Ramsey < Simon (s)Cowell every time.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 12, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Gordon Ramsey < Simon (s)Cowell every time.


WAT.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Gordon Ramsey < Simon (s)Cowell every time.





Cocobanana said:


> He wouldn't look sexy doing it...



Keep talking. Just make sure you don't go to bed if you do. :3


----------

